# Casey Cronin / Casey Explosion / @CaseyExplosion / Sloth Mom



## 0 2 (Apr 15, 2020)

*Casey Cronin*, who goes by "Casey Explosion" online and generally uses Twitter handles referencing some variation of their sloth fursona when they're not losing arguments (the latest of which will be noted in the thread's title), is a dolt straight out of Galway, Ireland whose idiotic posts have unquestionably been seen by readers of a number of memes posted anywhere which mock or document laughable examples of the social justice community (as well as readers of any thread even tangentially related to social justice or furry communities). Casey, however, deserves some credit for picking a fursona as grotesque as he is in reality. His connections to lolcows who also have threads on Kiwifarms runs almost innumerably deep, akin to a nerve parasite on various Twitter communities.









Not too much is known of Casey's personal information or dirty laundry (yet), or even if "Casey" is his actual birthname. What is lacking in proper information, however, Casey more than makes up with the sheer hilarity of the posts he expects the general public to take seriously, and is often the butt of multiple jokes many readers are likely to have seen before. Casey may (apparently) be skimp in terms of humorous personal drama, although he will unquestionably find this thread and begin complaining about it (following the usual cycle of pretending to feel proud of having a thread written on him until it grates away to the point he begins playing the victim). But the real entertainment stems from how whenever some marginally interesting event occurs, Casey can expectantly be seen front-and-center in the circle of stupidity which encapsulate nearly every major lolcow. Speaking of which, one can easily be floored by the sheer number of connections Casey seems to have with fellow lolcows, ranging from relatively unknown nobodies to major lolcows with threads on Kiwifarms spanning in the hundreds of pages, almost as shocking as the cavalcade of his moronic Twitter posts. Readers are encouraged to join in for their chance to be called a "chud" personally from Casey himself.

Special thanks to former Kiwifarms user "Steve Winwood" for collecting the majority of posts and information from Casey, as well as posts collected by users @stupid fuck, @Marche, @Your Local Neko Girl GF, @Done, @CIA Nigger, @Hellfire, @heathercho, @Bookmark Cuck, @Slime Tube, and @Feline Darkmage. Additional thanks to Null for getting a new server so I don't feel like deleting myself out of existence from frustration because the website doesn't like me uploading a jpg.

*PERSONAL LIFE*

The (currently) most lacking in terms of information, not too much is terribly known of Casey's personal life other than his excessive Twitter habit common to most lolcows and rat kings. He's located in Galway, Ireland according to a tweet about the location and two relatives from his (now deleted) Facebook page (which includes his groups, photos, and friends) who are also located there.





He apparently also streams now and then, although no user has yet had the patience to listen to Casey prattle on regarding whatever he feels he needs to discuss. He seems to enjoy gaming given his Steam profile (and of course a self-aggrandizing group for his fans created and ran by himself). Looking into his username history only reveals various throwaway usernames (although his custom URL was "Pam Poovey") and that he created the account using his real last name.

Beyond this, Casey has the standard cookie cutter personality of most social justice/furry Twitter users, being that his only defining personality traits are those exact qualities. The true intrigue, however, comes from his Twitter musings.

*STUPIDITY AND ARGUING*

When it comes to his personal life, Casey is _unforgivably mundane_. When it comes to his internet presence, however, Casey more than makes up for it with his unbridled lunacy. Day in and day out, Casey will hop onto his Twitter and spout the first thing which comes to his mind. For some reason, he is treated as a voice of reason rather than a laughingstock in his personal circle, with his words seldom receiving any direct dissent despite their sheer insanity.

To begin, as most of these types of lolcows do, one merely needs to look back to the fallout of the Gamergate controversy (which for some reason was still happening). During this, a Kiwifarms user documented Casey trying his hand at "debate" with game designer Mark Kern. It's unknown what Casey had said to Mark, although one can deduce it was a personal attack or attempt to slander his name regarding "Team Unicorn," an all-female game development team. However, Mark had dismantled whatever Casey said so thoroughly that Casey deleted his original posts, locked his account, and blocked Mark Kern after Casey tried getting one final personal jab in as a last laugh. Showing his impressive maturity for taking friendly discourse in stride, Casey proceeded to change his handle to "Mark Kern Chugs Piss." Notably, Casey's followers then target and harass Mark Kern, accusing _him_ of siccing his followers on Casey without a bit of irony. Mark Kern also makes the astute observation that Casey changed from his original username, "Crazy Sloth Lady," as perhaps an attempt to trick Twitter staff into thinking Mark was calling Casey "crazy." Although this is entirely feasible, it is uncertain if this is true.

      

As Mark Kern's encounter demonstrates, Casey doesn't take well to dissent. As a matter of fact, Casey doesn't even take well to _apathy_, as he demonstrates in this tweet where he complains that the Huffington Post shouldn't have made this article on "alt-right furries," which obviously leans more against alt-right furries than for it, solely because it draws attention to alt-right furries existing.



Casey being intolerant to any form of representation for the people he disagrees with is a running theme in his tweets, naturally. For instance, here Casey argues that you shouldn't so much as _argue_ with people he disagrees with because it gives them attention, even if it's negative or disproves their points.



Of course, indignant arrogance is only the first half of becoming an unending goldmine of comedy. The second, sheer stupidity, abounds with Casey as well, and a majority of the entertainment which stems from Casey comes from their constant tweets and absurd opinions or stances. For instance, this more infamous tweet where he implies that prenatal women are second to trans women during International Women's Day, which was spread throughout numerous websites during the holiday, leading to many being exposed to Casey's absurd posts.



As another example, Casey had tried to defend Jesse William Trojan (also known as "Manic Pixie Nightmare") and their disastrous comic showing his self-insert shoplifting. Casey stated that people who dislike this comic only hate the shoplifter because Jess is trans, even though that isn't readily apparent through the comic. As per usual, Casey ignored any response to this and locked the tweet not long after.



Thus a reoccurring theme for Casey's "arguments" becomes clear, demonstrating how Casey cannot see gray areas. Rather poetically similar to his horrific sloth fursona, issues are only black and white to Casey with no middle ground or swapping sides, hence his severe aversion to those who he disagrees with. People are either against "Nazis" and will fight anyone who isn't fervently and blindly against Nazism, or they are one. Individuals are either uncompromisingly supportive of transgender artists, or they hate all transgender people. Or, as in this example, there is no such thing as "detransitioning," and those who do are either lying or being brainwashed. In other words, a person is either absolutely, irreversibly trans, or that person is not. It is up to the reader's discretion to determine if the story Casey uses in example is true.

 

As a result of this concrete and childish thinking, Casey's near-constant ramblings on Twitter tend to be endlessly entertaining, and will predictably serve as the lifeblood fueling his constant observation by Kiwifarms.

*CONNECTIONS*

On the topic of Kiwifarms, Casey's connections and crossovers with other lolcows are absurdly numerous, with many of Kiwifarms users pointing out Casey's presence in other lolcow's threads with playful glee. To serve as a currently incomplete but (soon to be) hopefully exhaustive list, Casey has been spotted interacting with Movie Bob, Karl J Jorgensen, Sophie Labelle (of "Assigned Male" fame, as Casey followed Sophie in Facebook), Contrapoints (in this Twitter thread), Jim Sterling (which Casey did a podcast with), and Kevin Gibes. In addition to this, Casey is followed by multiple lolcows on his Twitter, including forum favorite Brianna Wu, Yonah Bex, Secret Gamer Girl, Quinton Hoover, Geoff Thew, and Zinnia Jones.



Interestingly, it isn't merely Casey throwing his two cents into every topic which makes his presence so wide-spread. Casey is somewhat seen as a public figure among Twitter circles, and his stupid posts often spread far and wide due to a mixture of fellow users laughing at his idiocy and genuine followers who agree with his message. While Casey's unwitting habit of appearing in every lolcow thread is second only to the hilarity he spouts stone-faced, this facet of Casey helps assure that his presence everywhere will continue being a point of mockery.

*INFORMATION*

Casey "Casey Explosion" Cronin
Galway, Ireland

*LINKS*

Twitter (archive)
Reddit (archive)
Facebook (archive)
Groups​Photos​Friends​Ko-Fi (archive)
FurAffinity (archive)
Steam (archive)
Steam Group (archive)
Youtube (archive)
Patreon (archive)
Mastodon (archive)
Twitch (archive)

*IMAGES*



Spoiler: Photos



 





Spoiler: Furry Garbage



         





Spoiler: Nudes



You should be more relieved than disappointed that this is empty.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 15, 2020)

*UPDATES*

07/15: Casey gets caught lying about an obviously fake and asinine "leak" regarding Bloodborne. He attempts to backpedal and directly contradict statements he had made in his original statement, meaning he is either lying now or lied earlier.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 15, 2020)

> Interestingly, it isn't merely Casey throwing his two cents into every topic which makes his presence so wide-spread. Casey is somewhat seen as a public figure among Twitter circles, and his stupid posts often spread far and wide due to a mixture of fellow users laughing at his idiocy and genuine followers who agree with his message. While Casey's unwitting habit of appearing in every lolcow thread is second only to the hilarity he spouts stone-faced, this facet of Casey helps assure that his presence everywhere will continue being a point of mockery.


I think this is especially worth noting because Casey's icon has become a common presence on Twitter, and the butt of many jokes. When he got his fursuit plenty of Twitter users were taking the piss out of it. If anything that's the one thing this OP is missing, his comically shit fursuit:


Spoiler






			https://archive.fo/rkPbF
		





			https://archive.fo/GeOpJ
		










						Cradle of Sloth 🦥 on Twitter: "Forgot to do a fursuit Friday thingie…
					

archived 21 Mar 2020 05:24:21 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Marche (Apr 15, 2020)

Can we all just take a minute and appreciate how grotesque their fursona is?


Its even more horrifying when made into mask they paid a minimum of $1400 for


Casey is pretty well connected to Breadtube grifters like hbomberguy and ride their "fame" from the Mermaid charity stream, like most in that circle they lean hevily left while also having about as much grasp on politics as Moviebob does.


----------



## Witthel (Apr 15, 2020)

You have to give them some credit, creating a fursona that manages to look ugly as shit regardless of what medium or style it's in is quite an accomplishment.

Seriously, how do you manage to make this thing look like an unholy abomination?


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 16, 2020)

This Instagram post seems to have what is Casey's "girlfriend." Casey is on the left, here.



The guy with the dead eyes and no upper lip on the right is "Sparkly Particle," whose Twitter account is here. There's a little bit of weird lunacy regarding "social engineers."



The account also regularly retweets Casey's ramblings, further linking the two. There's no direct confirming the two are in a romantic relationship, however.


----------



## KobeBryant (Apr 16, 2020)

witthel said:


> You have to give them some credit, creating a fursona that manages to look ugly as shit regardless of what medium or style it's in is quite an accomplishment.
> 
> Seriously, how do you manage to make this thing look like an unholy abomination?
> View attachment 1233960


I mean give credit where credit is due Casey found a fursona that fit the bill sloths are slow and eat all day


----------



## TokiBun (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m surprised Casey isn’t a troon. I thought he was a girl.
I’ve seen Casey on my twitter a few times so I’m not surprised he has a thread. Anyone who agreed with Jessica’s comic is a huge lolcow.


----------



## Neko GF (Apr 16, 2020)

Decided to look at his Twitter, unsurprisingly a lot of cows follow him.


----------



## Mackerel Fish Stew (Apr 16, 2020)

Princess Peaches said:


> I’m surprised Casey isn’t a troon. I thought he was a girl.



Regrettably, he is in fact a troon.


----------



## stupid fuck (Apr 16, 2020)

oh excellent, this fucker keeps showing up when i'm cyberstalking Kevin Gibes. thought he was lolworthy, but every time i try to dive in i nope the fuck out because of that creepy ass fucking fursuit


he also wears these atrocities because i suppose he's specifically a two-toed sloth
 
two-toed turbo-autist to be even more specific

and has he figured out if he's also a cow or not?


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh cool. I just saw an exceptional tweet of his, so I went to the farm to check if this guy have a thread or not. Perfect timing

Tweet (Archive)


----------



## Witthel (Apr 16, 2020)

Mackerel Fish Stew said:


> Regrettably, he is in fact a troon.
> View attachment 1234618 View attachment 1234619


I had no idea that they were a tranny either, probably because he's one of the rare ones that doesn't have trans flags plastered all over their twitter bio.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 16, 2020)

witthel said:


> I had no idea that they were a tranny either



It was pretty much given.


----------



## Mackerel Fish Stew (Apr 16, 2020)

_01 said:


> This Instagram post seems to have what is Casey's "girlfriend." Casey is on the left, here.
> 
> View attachment 1234027
> 
> ...



Found some confirmation of their relationship in this Contrapoints tweet thread.




Casey regularly tweets about his girlfriend buying him various shit, also mentioned more recently that she is a train nerd which fits with Sparkly's post history. So presumably they are still together.


----------



## Water-T (Apr 16, 2020)

Wärring Ornac said:


>



Imagine still sperging about gamergate in the Year of Our Lord 2020


----------



## enamelled toothbrush (Apr 16, 2020)

While I didn’t immediately know who this is, the inclusion of “sloth mom” in the title  made me think, “Oh, I bet this is that person with that hideous sloth lounging on a couch as their twitter banner.”

It is, it fucking is.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 16, 2020)

Water-T said:


> Imagine still sperging about gamergate in the Year of Our Lord 2020


Well it is ground zero for a a vast chunk of these speds antics and their subsequent activity, and the whole ethos of spinning random trolls and shitposters as "proof" that larger groups are some hyperbolically evil and dangerous bigot terrorist cult went mainstream bigtime in its immediate aftermath and attracted every shameless grifter and attention chasing lunatic on the internet, both in aggressively enforcing and expanding this tactic on a thousand different fronts or autistically flailing against it in dumb and cringy ways...oftentimes both given how many have switched sides when convenient or comfortable.

Also in the breadtube tier edgewoke canon they have spun gamergate as the startpoint of the vast nazi alt right incel insurgency that is responsible for every failure and rout of the left these past five years because of scary internet dark web brainwashing and a whole bunch of other buzzwords, and they cant really scale back their hyperbole with it given how the moment "_a random troll saying edgy shit does not magically make everyone and everything related to a group evi_l" is thrown out they lose their carte-blanche for chimping out at their vast lists of personal enemies, even while they loudly shriek at the injustice of this very tactic being used against them by the more mainstream woke speds.


----------



## CptnSnshn (Apr 16, 2020)

Don't forget about our favorite top hat wearing lard blob Jam Stooling:








						Podquisition 246: Norman Peedus (With Guest CaseyExplosion)
					

Norman Weedus does a wee-wee. Elsewhere, we discuss videogames and mosquitos with guest star CaseyExplosion! You can listen/download directly here and get the RSS feed here. Also, check out Laura Kate Dale and her Patreon page! Also also, check out Miracle of Sound’s channel and Patreon page...




					www.thejimquisition.com


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 16, 2020)

Water-T said:


> Imagine still sperging about gamergate in the Year of Our Lord 2020



Imagine having at least six pairs of custom-made two-toed sloth shoes.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 16, 2020)

Marche said:


> Can we all just take a minute and appreciate how grotesque their fursona is?
> View attachment 1233858
> 
> Its even more horrifying when made into mask they paid a minimum of $1400 for
> ...





Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Decided to look at his Twitter, unsurprisingly a lot of cows follow him.
> View attachment 1234436
> View attachment 1234428





stupid fuck said:


> oh excellent, this fucker keeps showing up when i'm cyberstalking Kevin Gibes. thought he was lolworthy, but every time i try to dive in i nope the fuck out because of that creepy ass fucking fursuit
> View attachment 1234663
> 
> he also wears these atrocities because i suppose he's specifically a two-toed sloth
> ...





Mackerel Fish Stew said:


> Found some confirmation of their relationship in this Contrapoints tweet thread.
> View attachment 1234784
> 
> Casey regularly tweets about his girlfriend buying him various shit, also mentioned more recently that she is a train nerd which fits with Sparkly's post history. So presumably they are still together.





Bookmark Cuck said:


> Don't forget about our favorite top hat wearing lard blob Jam Stooling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. I updated the OP and gave you proper credit for it.


----------



## In the Sick of It (Apr 16, 2020)

I feel like that horrifying fursuit head needs to be front and center in the OP. Otherwise it's perfectly unsettling.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 16, 2020)

In the Sick of It said:


> I feel like that horrifying fursuit head needs to be front and center in the OP. Otherwise it's perfectly unsettling.


Good idea. I'll put it right under the header image which does absolutely nothing if you look at it for precisely 30 seconds.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 16, 2020)

_01 said:


> Good idea. I'll put it right under the header image which does absolutely nothing if you look at it for precisely 30 seconds.



It looks like a sloth crack whore.


----------



## TokiBun (Apr 16, 2020)

Those two toe boots look uncomfortable. I have to know if they give him foot cramps or not.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Apr 16, 2020)

This is derogatory to sloths.


----------



## Slime Tube (Apr 16, 2020)

SteamID64 in case he changes custom URL

Reddit username is casey234.
Same on furaffinity.


----------



## TokiBun (Apr 16, 2020)

DiscreetFrog said:


> This is derogatory to sloths.



Sloths already look like special needs children this guy doesn’t help at all.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Apr 16, 2020)

Christ that fursuit is terrifying, and what's the point of the two-toed shoes? They just seem uncomfortable.


----------



## Positron (Apr 16, 2020)

Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Christ that fursuit is terrifying, and what's the point of the two-toed shoes? They just seem uncomfortable.


Weeaboo shoes.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 16, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> Also in the breadtube tier edgewoke canon they have spun gamergate as the startpoint of the vast nazi alt right incel insurgency that is responsible for every failure and rout of the left these past five years because of scary internet dark web brainwashing and a whole bunch of other buzzwords, and they cant really scale back their hyperbole with it given how the moment "_a random troll saying edgy shit does not magically make everyone and everything related to a group evi_l" is thrown out they lose their carte-blanche for chimping out at their vast lists of personal enemies, even while they loudly shriek at the injustice of this very tactic being used against them by the more mainstream woke speds.


They also tend to milk the shit out of GamerGate as well even as most of the pro-gamergate people who milked it (aside from say, OneAngryGamer and some of the gamer types who stuck to the culture war) moved on to general politics and similar shit instead. GamerGate was an online cultural change in one regard, and it's that gamers and other nerds who previously did not give a shit about politics suddenly did as that fight blew up over Twitter and was enforced with blockbots. Back in the day their politics were maybe surface level shit about SOPA and whatever websites were trying to protest this week. Even then though Tumblr's rise (and Obama winning, SOPA, etc.) meant the internet was already heading towards that in the first place.


----------



## Pizza Time (Apr 16, 2020)

I sure didn't expect to see him start chiming in on Anitwitter drama, but I suppose he'll stick his nose anywhere.

Archive


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 16, 2020)

Is the girlfriend a troon too, or just really unfortunate looking?

Yeah, odds are troon, but I just want to confirm.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 17, 2020)

Slime Tube said:


> SteamID64 in case he changes custom URL
> 
> Reddit username is casey234.
> Same on furaffinity.


Looking at his Furaffinity, Casey seems to have a transformation fetish as it's a regular theme in his favorites. Most bizarrely is one piece depicting his fursona transforming into his _other_ fursona.
   


Also notable, he has what appears to be a fat fetish, too.

  

His fursona is just so creepy and ugly, it's almost like a joke.


----------



## Water-T (Apr 17, 2020)

_01 said:


>


A cow AND a sloth? It's almost as if Casey has some self-awareness....


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 17, 2020)

Water-T said:


> A cow AND a sloth? It's almost as if Casey has some self-awareness....



From sloth to cow. 

I need this person to tell me the lotto numbers.


----------



## Hypnotised Chicken (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice thread!



_01 said:


>



What I don't get is what the weeb shoes have to do with sloths? Especially in the quoted image they seem to be the catalyst (?) for the transformation. 



Spoiler: Sloth sperging



But... neither three nor two toed sloths have two claws on their hind feet, both have three. Two toed sloths have as the name says two claws on their 'hands', so what is it, Casey? Why does your damn fursona not even make sense???!!??

Pics of non creepy (or less creepy) sloths to apologise for autism attached.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Apr 17, 2020)

Hypnotised Chicken said:


> Nice thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're so cute, omg. The stark difference between these adorable dopes and that abominable fursuit head is staggering tbh..


----------



## Gallofag (Apr 18, 2020)

Don't take jabs at sloths because of this troon. Sloths may be slow, but they are anything but lazy.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 18, 2020)

“I had no idea it was a troon”

It’s a fat furry that is always talking about trannies. There couldn’t be a bigger clue other than the balls hanging out from under his skirt.


----------



## Cantercoin (Apr 18, 2020)

I gotta say that his fursona looks like they would never shower for 2 weeks straight and would think that spraying axe would cover up the stench.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not one for politics, but looking more into this tweet, this group are people protesting some laws about the pandemic which they see as unconstitutional. Naturally, Casey blames the political right and then blames Twitter for not censoring people he disagrees with.






In other news, Casey's anxiety has been off the charts...for some reason.





This is coupled with him claiming to have nightmares recently on top of a thousand posts amounting to "I'm tired" and a few mentions of needing painkillers.

      

Casey has been noticeably irritable lately, as he's been complaining (rather than lecturing) about everything more than usual. Who knows? In the meantime, have this gross picture and a tweet of Casey almost having self-awareness of his creepy fursona.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 22, 2020)

Could Casey actually be his birth name?


----------



## Slime Tube (Apr 25, 2020)

_01 said:


> View attachment 1246645 View attachment 1246672



I see true and honest woman Casey's got one of those boob mouse mats marketed to perverted neckbeards.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 25, 2020)

Slime Tube said:


> I see true and honest woman Casey's got one of those boob mouse mats marketed to perverted neckbeards.



No, see, he’s just a woman in charge of their sexuality. He’s definitely not an incel neckbeard that is constantly jerking his dick to big breasted women.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Apr 28, 2020)

If he's MTF with a MTF gf, and TRANS WOMEN ARE WOMEN of course then why would a lesbian be using a twitter handle with 'bottom' in it? which is a term for a the receptive partner in a gay male relationship?

More troon doublethink

also do we know where all this fursuit cash is coming from? there's been no mention of a job, and ROI welfare isn't that generous afaik.


----------



## the towers (Apr 28, 2020)

The Final Troondown said:


> also do we know where all this fursuit cash is coming from? there's been no mention of a job, and ROI welfare isn't that generous afaik.


I thiiink he crowdfunded it? or got it with Patreon bux? But his monthly Patreon income is so low, I'm not sure.
There's a chance he got it through sheer Twitter clout alone; he seems to be popular among furries.


----------



## Marche (Apr 30, 2020)

¡THE TOWERS THEY FALL! said:


> I thiiink he crowdfunded it? or got it with Patreon bux? But his monthly Patreon income is so low, I'm not sure.
> There's a chance he got it through sheer Twitter clout alone; he seems to be popular among furries.


Its not that low for someone doing literally nothing besides being fat. I believe they also stream on twitch and shill beg every so often so ontop of most likely living with parents to avoid paying for anything besides fetish stuff its easily doable.


----------



## DriveByTrolling (May 19, 2020)

This thing is disgusting, that is all.

Sent from here - https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steph...aysgames-stephoddish-steph.69724/post-6504924


----------



## 0 2 (May 19, 2020)

DriveByTrolling said:


> This thing is disgusting, that is all.
> 
> Sent from here - https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steph...aysgames-stephoddish-steph.69724/post-6504924


The crossover in question:



I like how his sloth fursona is disgusting even in emote form.


----------



## Neko GF (May 22, 2020)

He's still trying to capitalize on the deer man:



https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1263908294827151363 (Archive)


----------



## Water-T (May 22, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> He's still trying to capitalize on the dear man:
> View attachment 1312398
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1263908294827151363 (Archive)



DeerBoy is the gift that keeps on giving. All these troons see the attention he's getting, so they're in a rush to glom onto him in hopes of trolls noticing them. Then they can act like the two or three "IT'S MA'AM" memes they get are the equivalent of death threats and can Anita their way to a juicier Patreon.


----------



## Neko GF (May 26, 2020)

Casey's take on Vaush saying the dreaded n-word: 

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1265263633925365761 (Archive)


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 26, 2020)

Found another one, This time she's palling around with jim Sterling.


			https://podcasts.apple.com/au/podcast/podquisition-246-norman-peedus-with-guest-caseyexplosion/id947398127?i=1000447632635
		




I know I'd heard him menton her.

It's intersting that Casey percieves herself as standing against online toxicity when she's heavily involved in one of the most toxic aspects. Keyboard warriors and moral puritans

It's also impressive how she manages to pass despite being so homely and greasy that she can mistaken for a rack of pork while at the same time having a fursona which is creepy even by furfag standards. A more paranoid mindset would think of her as some sort of lolcow ratking archeotype given life by the net.


----------



## validation needer (May 26, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Casey's take on Vaush saying the dreaded n-word:
> View attachment 1322152View attachment 1322153
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1265263633925365761 (Archive)


i always expect it to be a hard r from the way they react to it, but 9 times out of 10 its either the word used as an example or a twitch streamer rapping. who fucking cares


----------



## 0 2 (May 26, 2020)

validation needer said:


> i always expect it to be a hard r from the way they react to it, but 9 times out of 10 its either the word used as an example or a twitch streamer rapping. who fucking cares


There's individuals who want it to be completely erased from the collective memory even when used in historical, fictional, or referential context. For instance, people wanted to cancel Adam Driver for saying this scene.






Now, not only is this in a fictional setting, being a line spoken in a movie, but there's even layers of context to this. This is from "Black Klansman," a movie specifically about racists. Not even that, but Driver's character in this scene is his character being undercover and trying to blend in. So not only is Driver not genuinely saying it, but his character isn't either.

When people get mad over this sort of thing, I guarantee you it's because they want the word memory-holed and are upset that others won't let it. Nobody uses the term "jay" anymore, and nobody even knows what it means either, because it fell out of style and people didn't draw attention to how offensive it was. When you make a big deal over a word because it's offensive, all it does is counterintuitively make it more appealing to people looking to offend.

That's the reoccuring theme with Casey, though. He doesn't look into subtext or implications, it's all surface level for every single thing he spouts or gets involved with. Same goes for him defending the deer person. Casey doesn't understand the context of the controversy in the slightest, he only sees a fellow trans furry being criticized and that's all he needs to form a stance on the issue. And here, Casey doesn't understand the context of the controversy about Vaush, he only sees a person using a naughty, naughty word that you aren't allowed to say.


----------



## Positron (May 27, 2020)

Churchill was a Fascist!


New pic of his dead-skunk fursona:


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 27, 2020)

They don't teach LGBT history in school because their isnt much to teach

"this guy loved cock, this girl loved pussy, this guy might have loved cock, this guy might have been trans but they didnt have that frame of referance back then."

Boring and I say that as someone who plays for both teams.

It's interesting because their's a lot to critizize about Churchill but Caseys scope is so limited she cannot wrap her mind around him on his own terms and can only frame him in a simplistic 'fascist' narrative.
If anything she tacitly endorses him by using hyperbole to undermine critique.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (May 27, 2020)

I sincerely hope he didn't name himself after this Explosion:





Nathan Explosion doesn't deserve to be associated with this troon.


----------



## Positron (May 27, 2020)

A tranny who wishes to be counted as "working class" would have to, I dunno, _work_?
What does this skunk do for a living anyway?

Because his Twitter gives me the impression that he plays video games all day, like Richard "Terra" Jones:



That's because they are wise to the fact that trannies aren't "working class".  They are, rather, _lumpen_, small-time swindlers, prostitutes and criminals.  They have no class solidarity, and they infiltrate the working class simply to sabotage it from within.

His complaint of "chronic pain" sure doesn't give the impression he is hard at work:


----------



## NoFeline (May 27, 2020)

Positron said:


>





FTFY


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 28, 2020)

This post provides a certain degree of insight in her mindset, she seems naturally inclined to be an obnoxious iconoclast.
There is a phenomenon of psychology that some people are prone to being obnoxiously zealous. It doesn't matter what they believe in as long at they do so with a mindless zeal but if they somehow become disillusioned with it, often find it easier to adopt an opposing or opposite ideology and be just as fanatical to said new cause rather than simply moderating their behavoir and developing a more nuanced attitude.

If you ignore the trappings her behavoir is exactly the same as before, she may be fundemently unable to grow intellectually or emotionally.


----------



## AnOminous (May 28, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> View attachment 1326694
> This post provides a certain degree of insight in her mindset, she seems naturally inclined to be an obnoxious iconoclast.



Meanwhile, we're supposed to ignore that he's calling others subhuman monsters and irredeemable Nazis and the like for doing exactly what he used to do, because trooning out washes away all sins.

Congratulations Casey you used to be an edgelord now you're a fucking complete asshole.


----------



## Water-T (May 28, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


>



Congrats, Casey! You went from edgy atheist to gross troon furry. I'm sure your parents must be so proud.


----------



## 0 2 (May 28, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> View attachment 1326694
> This post provides a certain degree of insight in her mindset, she seems naturally inclined to be an obnoxious iconoclast.
> There is a phenomenon of psychology that some people are prone to being obnoxiously zealous. It doesn't matter what they believe in as long at they do so with a mindless zeal but if they somehow become disillusioned with it, often find it easier to adopt an opposing or opposite ideology and be just as fanatical to said new cause rather than simply moderating their behavoir and developing a more nuanced attitude.
> 
> If you ignore the trappings her behavoir is exactly the same as before, she may be fundemently unable to grow intellectually or emotionally.


I've seen this "I used to be a 4chan edgelord and now I'm a trans leftist ally" mantra from multiple people like Casey. I wonder why that is. Perhaps they're lying to seem more knowledgeable of the people who oppose them, like they experienced what they had to offer and decided to redeem themselves. Or maybe there's something about early 4chan that made people forget they're surrounded by people only pretending to be stupid and not good company.


----------



## Water-T (May 28, 2020)

_01 said:


> I've seen this "I used to be a 4chan edgelord and now I'm a trans leftist ally" mantra from multiple people like Casey. I wonder why that is. Perhaps they're lying to seem more knowledgeable of the people who oppose them, like they experienced what they had to offer and decided to redeem themselves. Or maybe there's something about early 4chan that made people forget they're surrounded by people only pretending to be stupid and not good company.



It could be a pre-emptive strike, in case their "non-woke" past gets uncovered. NPCs love to use other NPCs' past internet history in order to tear each other down.

"I used to be a teenage edgelord, but I've changed since then!". LOL, You're still a dumb edgelord, Casey - you just took it in the other direction because they encourage your gross degeneracy.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 30, 2020)

As a middle class irish person Caseys twitter feed is pretty much non-stop posting about the US riots which she has no direct involvement or relavent observations about





I think this example may have flew away from her since saying all grandmas matter would be affirmative rather than a counterpoint. She is afterall pretty stupid.

Also dickfart is a lame insult.


----------



## Water-T (May 30, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


>



I'm sure that Black Americans are super concerned about a pasty Irish degenerate being offended on their behalf.


----------



## Terror Rism (May 30, 2020)

i've actually noticed a lot of american black people are quite racist against the Irish for commonly being brought up as a victim of white-on-white slavery, so i don't know why she's trying to flex her alt-right dogwhistle power on these vulnerable POCs but i don't trust it


----------



## AnOminous (May 30, 2020)

Water-T said:


> I'm sure that Black Americans are super concerned about a pasty Irish degenerate being offended on their behalf.



I wonder how long it would take for this troon to get his ass kicked if he ever had the balls to hang around any black people and he started chimping out about his pronouns, which they do not give one single solitary fuck about.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 31, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I wonder how long it would take for this troon to get his ass kicked if he ever had the balls to hang around any black people and he started chimping out about his pronouns, which they do not give one single solitary fuck about.




Contextually the number of people of African descent in ireland is around 1%-1.4%, furthermore these are  direct immigrants/refugess rather than African-Americans so are contextually very differant . It's highly likely Casey has no Irl contact with Black people unless she's employed in an urban centre.

Or American cops for that matter





I have criticicms of the US (and frankly Every) Police department, but this isnt throwing the baby out with the bathwater-it's unlocking the door and asking me to take all your shit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Contextually the number of people of African descent in ireland is around 1%-1.4%, furthermore these are  direct immigrants/refugess rather than African-Americans so are contextually very differant . It's highly likely Casey has no Irl contact with Black people unless she's employed in an urban centre.
> 
> Or American cops for that matter
> 
> ...



These are the first people who would be gleefully murdered the instant cops were gone.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 31, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> These are the first people who would be gleefully murdered the instant cops were gone.




From your posting history, by you specifically.




" at long last the patriarchy is smashed, the cops are gone. Now I can frolic with the thousand or so black people in ireland without any practical ramifications as we set up a transfurry utopia.......what's that crashing sound downstairs?"


----------



## Next Task (May 31, 2020)

_01 said:


> I've seen this "I used to be a 4chan edgelord and now I'm a trans leftist ally" mantra from multiple people like Casey. I wonder why that is.


I think @Emperor Julian has it - a lot of these hardcore tankie types are zealots, and what they're hyperfocused on just switches. There's probably a connection that could be made with both autism and BPD with that, considering how violently they reject their previous identity and obsess over their new one, but it will be interesting to see just how many of these lolcows who have that history will over the next few years find a new cult to join. 

Though exaggerating their depth of knowledge is a distinct possibility as well - or the type of edgelord they were, in the case of people like Sarah Nyburg and her claiming their pedophilic tendencies were all just pretend and excusable because 'muh dysphoria'. The problem with getting a proper idea is that our information comes from an unreliable narrator, so in the end we're speculating based on a people known to be bullshitters and delusional assholes.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jun 4, 2020)

_01 said:


> I've seen this "I used to be a 4chan edgelord and now I'm a trans leftist ally" mantra from multiple people like Casey. I wonder why that is. Perhaps they're lying to seem more knowledgeable of the people who oppose them, like they experienced what they had to offer and decided to redeem themselves. Or maybe there's something about early 4chan that made people forget they're surrounded by people only pretending to be stupid and not good company.


I've seen this alot of times, and Im convinced theres a handful of categories all of these people fall into. One of the groups are just lying or exaggerating. They were never very active on these types of sites and just claim to be for some extra asspast. They might've been around for a short while or posted a bit, but they were hardly representative of the overall userbase. Chanology would be a big source of these people, where they came around for that because it was getting alot of attention and aligned with their viewpoints. They were activists who used 4chan for a brief period, not actual users of the site. It would be like it some troon who made 10 posts on a specific KF thread 5 years ago was going off about how they used to be a terrible Kiwi Doxxer but now have been enlightened. The other big group is just hardcore leftists who completely changed tune once their political alignment started becoming extremely politically correct. The lefties seems to be okay with edginess back when the site started, but they made a pretty quick turn in the past decade once they decided it was offensive. Because these people only conform to whats popular in their political ideology they jumped ship fast once people started making fun of it and edgy jokes became unacceptable in their circles. Theres also the trolls remorse types, which are kindve a subgroup amongst the previous one. They saw one too many anti bullying PSA's and developed such guilt over the fact they made edgy jokes as a kid they became the polar opposite.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 5, 2020)

_01 said:


> I've seen this "I used to be a 4chan edgelord and now I'm a trans leftist ally" mantra from multiple people like Casey. I wonder why that is. Perhaps they're lying to seem more knowledgeable of the people who oppose them, like they experienced what they had to offer and decided to redeem themselves. Or maybe there's something about early 4chan that made people forget they're surrounded by people only pretending to be stupid and not good company.


Traps and tranny fetishization on the internet was birthed on various 4chan boards. It's also full of everything else a modern tranny could need like autism, anime, etc. There was a discord(?) channel offshoot of /r9k/ that specifically preyed on vulnerable anons and manipulated them into going tranny. It was literally brainwashing cabal. It isn't shocking at all that tons of autists obsessed with porn, anime, and vidya went from anon to Anna.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 5, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Traps and tranny fetishization on the internet was birthed on various 4chan boards. It's also full of everything else a modern tranny could need like autism, anime, etc. There was a discord(?) channel offshoot of /r9k/ that specifically preyed on vulnerable anons and manipulated them into going tranny. It was literally brainwashing cabal. It isn't shocking at all that tons of autists obsessed with porn, anime, and vidya went from anon to Anna.



There are more than one of those.  Almost all the cancer on 4chan is from some discord or another now.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 5, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> There are more than one of those.  Almost all the cancer on 4chan is from some discord or another now.


I remember reading about one that was considered the genesis. I don't know how true it is because it's been a very long time since I've been on 4chan. Except for when I heard they were banning nigger on /pol/ and there was a mass exodus to 8ch. It's pretty wild to watch a trooning in real time which is pretty easy to do on reddit nowadays. Here's where I beat the cult comparison into the ground again because the lovebombing, isolation, etc because it's exactly how tranny communities operate.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 6, 2020)

Her tweets are mostly about the riots and various hot takes at the moment but I did like this one





Casey has an uggo fetish, New sheeva has  real "can I speak to the manager?" vibe.




Fun fact-Mortal kombats studio is notorious for shitty dlc practises and abusive treatment of staff. Nice to see how socially conscious stances goes down the shitter for Casey when you put  a hat on malabu stacey and sticking it to gamerdudes.


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 7, 2020)

Is it just me or are his tweets at most 5-7 days old?

I followed this dude for a while and he follows the SJW-weeb formula of hating on any Western right wing politicians, exclaiming his love for refugees and muslims while at the same time professing Japan to be some sort of progressive wonderland. 

He also briefly locked his twitter some months ago after he was featured on r/itsafetish.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 18, 2020)

Weekly stupid. Also a crossover with Louis Gagliardi.




He apparently was on a Twitter and Twitch hiatus, presumably for about ten or eleven picoseconds, because I legitimately cannot find a time difference in his tweets. He does seem to be cutting back on his streams, though. Probably because they actually take effort.



More pain:



Hypocrisy as Casey's desire to consume overrides his desire for social justice:



Speaking of consuming, I will never understand what's with trans furries and buying Transformers toys. Nice expensive gaming keyboard, by the way.



I don't see the point in archiving retweets, but I guess TERFs are to the hyper left as Jews are to the hyper right.



Cow crossover with Mallorie Jessica Udischas-Trojan.



Casey appears to dislike Valve, most likely because they refused to comment on the protests. Doesn't make a difference since Casey, a verbose anti-capitalist, regularly supports them by purchasing and streaming games on Valve's platform, but I'm sure there's some doublethink he pulls to justify that.



Case in point:



His horrific fursona, again. It's meant to be in the style of the Paper Mario video games, more specifically the bad ones, but it just looks like a male juggalo with a beer belly.


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 19, 2020)

About his missing tweets; he mentioned once how he had ideas for scripts but no time for coding. Theoretically he is capable of making automated tools to scrape away excess information on his part.

He is also (unsurprisingly) very invested in the reunification of Ireland and socialism and commissions 4 drawings of himself every 6 months or so (pinned tweets).

So basically very stereotypically trans.

Don't know if I missed it in any previous posts but some time ago he published a few articles for an e-magazine. I don't think he was very productive but I recall a review of a "dull" Ghost in the Shell game.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 19, 2020)

_01 said:


> Speaking of consuming, I will never understand what's with trans furries and buying Transformers toys. Nice expensive gaming keyboard, by the way.
> 
> View attachment 1387993



I’m going to take a wild guess that trans furries might also be highly autistic.


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 21, 2020)

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1274817272738197514 (Archive) 

All of my most negative opinions and views come from lurking in their online spaces and keeping up with current events related to them. And following Sloth Man hasn't done anything improve my view on them.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1395951
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1274817272738197514 (Archive)
> 
> All of my most negative opinions and views come from lurking in their online spaces and keeping up with current events related to them. And following Sloth Man hasn't done anything improve my view on them.


This isn't even a strawman. I don't know what this is, besides wrong. I know it's painfully naive to expect Casey to actually cite evidence, but I'm genuinely curious if that belief has any basis in reality whatsoever.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1395951



Nah we get our views from disgusting, degenerate pieces of shit like Casey's own Twitter feeds.


----------



## Water-T (Jun 22, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


>



LOL. Wrong as usual, Casey. We get our info on gross troons like you straight from the tap. Yaniv, Jake Alley, Zinnia Jones, Greta and Niraj....they love to overshare their gross behaviours and nasty attitudes on Twitter for everyone to see.

Troons get a bad name because you just can't help letting everybody know about your degenerate fetishes instead of keeping them to yourselves. Narcissism is a hell of a drug.


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 22, 2020)

Apparently visited Germany not too long ago. Part of his obsession with suspension trains.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hePBhUkI9O0
		


Some results when googling "casey explosion".
Made clickbait couple a of weeks ago claiming that Bloodborne was coming to PC  to draw attention to some social justice stuff.








Then asked Sony insiders to leak info in return for a charity donation which supposedly bore fruit.










Caught the attention of several gaming magz.








						Is Bloodborne coming to PC?
					

Rumors are all we have so far, but it's looking increasingly likely.




					www.pcgamer.com
				





			https://heavy.com/games/2020/06/bloodborne-pc-rumor-reveal-release-date/


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 22, 2020)

mickey339 said:


> Apparently visited Germany not too long ago. Part of his obsession with suspension trains.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hePBhUkI9O0
> ...


Wow, amazing how insiders would contact some furry whose only notable interaction with the industry is getting humiliated trying to insult a major game developer, and on a tweet that got only a few hundred likes to leak important and confidential information for a what is effectively a public bribe of $100. Not only that, but the insider made the extremely bold decision to also leak the company who is making the port to further jeopardize their own career for money equating to a couple hour's worth of work which they won't even see. But what floors me is how Casey has more integrity than this mysterious insider contacting some internet nobody and decides not to relay any information the insider gave him beyond the fact he was contacted. What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 22, 2020)

I have no idea why Sloth Man overestimates his influence so much. Like why would someone as small as he is be able to get insider information on a major triple-A property? He's barely bigger than most streamers and it's not like he has strong/ direct connections to the industry.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 22, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> I have no idea why Sloth Man overestimates his influence so much. Like why would someone as small as he is be able to get insider information on a major triple-A property? He's barely bigger than most streamers and it's not like he has strong/ direct connections to the industry.




 Casey for some reason. is friendly with every gaming journalist and sjw cunt on twitter, it's a bit of a head scratcher why she's this deeply entrenched. Even Zoe "talk shit about me and your career is over" quinn has a more impressive CV, even her twitch streams arnt that succesful.

 Are they all hanging out with her IRL or some shit and she's a delight at parties? Unless someone who knows her IRL comes forward this is a real head scratcher.

Fun little take





That's the ideal Casey? That's she really wants to be in life?


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 22, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Casey for some reason. is friendly with every gaming journalist and sjw cunt on twitter, it's a bit of a head scratcher why she's this deeply entrenched. Even Zoe "talk shit about me and your career is over" quinn has a more impressive CV, even her twitch streams arnt that succesful.
> 
> Are they all hanging out with her IRL or some shit and she's a delight at parties? Unless someone who knows her IRL comes forward this is a real head scratcher.
> 
> ...


Man, that's some horrible self-esteem if Casey thinks his sloth fursona is "a bit cooler" than the real him.


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 22, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> I have no idea why Sloth Man overestimates his influence so much.



An overinflated ego.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 22, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Casey for some reason. is friendly with every gaming journalist and sjw cunt on twitter, it's a bit of a head scratcher why she's this deeply entrenched. Even Zoe "talk shit about me and your career is over" quinn has a more impressive CV, even her twitch streams arnt that succesful.
> 
> Are they all hanging out with her IRL or some shit and she's a delight at parties? Unless someone who knows her IRL comes forward this is a real head scratcher.
> 
> ...



A slovenly, sluggish creature so unhygienic that it has shit and urine and fungus growing in its hair.

I suppose it's appropriate for this dude.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 22, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> A slovenly, sluggish creature so unhygienic that it has shit and urine and fungus growing in its hair.
> 
> I suppose it's appropriate for this dude.



 They also eat turds.


----------



## Positron (Jun 23, 2020)

"Our praxis spends more effort recruiting bigots than welcoming people they are bigoted against."
What a mystery.  Perchance it is because self-styled victims will join your fold no matter what, while bigots need some convincing?



Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> I have no idea why Sloth Man overestimates his influence so much.


Ego problem is universal among video-game streamers and Youtubers.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 23, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Casey for some reason. is friendly with every gaming journalist and sjw cunt on twitter, it's a bit of a head scratcher why she's this deeply entrenched. Even Zoe "talk shit about me and your career is over" quinn has a more impressive CV, even her twitch streams arnt that succesful.
> 
> Are they all hanging out with her IRL or some shit and she's a delight at parties? Unless someone who knows her IRL comes forward this is a real head scratcher.


What fascinates me about Casey is that he has zero online footprint on forums where troons and similar cows would network like SomethingAwful or ResetEra. Usually cows like him with deep connections to the rat king had accounts on places like that, or went to college and got a fancy ass tech job leaving them in a position where they can refer other troons. 

But he has 40k Twitter followers and happens to sneak into everyone's retweets so that must mean a lot for troon networking these days.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 23, 2020)

Maybe we're coming at this from the wrong angle? Could be Casey is her transitioned name and we need to be looking for a birthname.
 Entering her  name into search indicates data has been removed by google, maybe she's covered her own tracks?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 23, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Maybe we're coming at this from the wrong angle? Could be Casey is her transitioned name and we need to be looking for a birthname.
> Entering her  name into search indicates data has been removed by google, maybe she's covered her own tracks?


I still think Casey is his birth name. Perhaps Cronin is a fake surname?


----------



## OttoWest (Jun 23, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> I still think Casey is his birth name. Perhaps Cronin is a fake surname?



There are people listed as his FB friends who also have the surname Cronin and live in the Galway area. It’s possible he’s using a family name that isn’t his actual last name, but I think that would be a stretch.


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 23, 2020)

Change.org petition related to video game started by username "Casey Explosion".








						Sign the Petition
					

Bring NIOH to PC




					www.change.org
				




Casey comment on first milestone, August 30, 2016








						First milestone reached!
					

Hey folks, first off thanks for all your support. I didn't know when starting this if it would gain any traction at all, but we've just hit 100 supporters today. Here's hoping it's the first of many milestones and it continues to get even more support, so if you can share, tweet and link the...




					www.change.org
				




Last comment, March 12, 2019








						Petition for NIOH Xbox release.
					

Hey folks! Koei Tecmo have expressed the possibility of an Xbox release if fans show them they want it, so I've started a new petition after the success of the previous petition to bring Nioh to PC: https://www.change.org/p/koei-tecmo-bring-nioh-to-xbox




					www.change.org
				




Change.org places him in Dublin





						Log in or sign up · Change.org
					






					www.change.org


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ghost in the Shell game review








						On anime tie-ins and wasted potential.
					

Cards on the table, I am an utter weeb. I love anime, I could rattle on endlessly on the topic once I get started, gushing about how much…




					medium.com
				




Twitter archive from 2017.


			https://archive.md/0MJfj
		








Reddit account goes back 9 years.
Very first reddit post:




Just before and after beginning hormone therapy.


Spoiler: Hormone therapy















Posted a picture early in therapy but it is not available:


			https://www.reddit.com/r/transgender/comments/pi7yp/this_is_me_7_months_on_e_10_months_blocking_t/
		







Even before hormone therapy he wrote articles for a Dublin based, now defunct, web mag, The Kippure


Spoiler: Magazine















Weeb stuff.


Spoiler: Weeb
































Furry obsession started only recently. Less than 3 years ago.


Spoiler: Furry



First post related to furries

























Spoiler: Other interests 



Guitar




Drawing







He may have drawn his first furry selfie.

This Instagram has the same name and similar content (anime, queer, atheism, etc.). However, the art takes a quantum leap.


			https://www.instagram.com/caseyexplosion/
		

Same person?






Spoiler: His partner



Possibly they have been together for minimum 7 years.












Spoiler: miscellaneous



Aforementioned petition:




Other forum he visits?






SJW stuff


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 26, 2020)

mickey339 said:


> Ghost in the Shell game review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info. Not to belittle this, but my favorite take-away is that Casey's fursona has been hideous since day 1.


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 29, 2020)

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1277681370001805312 (Archive) 

"Honestly, if you're too extreme for Reddit, that says a lot". Why do so many of these lefties think Reddit is any way edgy or far-right? Reddit is run by and filled with virtue singalers who aren't that far of from the far-left/ troon Twitter user base.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 29, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Why do so many of these lefties think Reddit is any way edgy or far-right? Reddit is run by and filled with virtue singalers who aren't that far of from the far-left/ troon Twitter user base.


Because SocJus/Oppression Olympics is a waterfall, and these woketards want the boat to go faster.


----------



## OttoWest (Jun 29, 2020)

mickey339 said:


> This Instagram has the same name and similar content (anime, queer, atheism, etc.). However, the art takes a quantum leap.
> https://www.instagram.com/caseyexplosion/  Same person?



Different person. This one’s actually female. Lives in Philly.


----------



## mickey339 (Jul 4, 2020)

Agree that he currently resides in Galway after skimmin the facebook friends.
Must've moved to Dublin 10+ years ago then back to Galway some 3-4 years ago.



This design from the furaffinity is sold on the web








						LGBT Sloth Month by Casey234
					

Every month!




					www.furaffinity.net
				
















						LGBT Sloth Month Button  Supports The TREVOR Project | Etsy
					

Produced in partnership with CaseyExplosion, all proceeds from the sale of this limited edition LGBT Sloth Month button will be donated to The TREVOR Project, in support of their mission to provide crisis support, wellness services and education to at-risk LGBTQ youth. Learn more about The TREVOR




					www.etsy.com
				








Screenshot of his streaming yesterday. Voice is definitely male.

The avatar moves.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 5, 2020)

interesting these speds make loads of art for Casey Even they're not stupid enough to do it for 'exposure'. This implies shes paying them, which in turn implies a reasonable level of wealth. I wonder if Casey has some cushy job or rich parents?


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 5, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> interesting these speds make loads of art for Casey Even they're not stupid enough to do it for 'exposure' so she must be paying them. This implies shes paying them, which in turn implies a reasonable level of wealth. I wonder if Casey has some cushy job or rich parents?


Occam's razor. If you see a spoiled brat on Twitter 24/7 who does nothing but masturbate to animals and play video games, simplest explanation is mommy and daddy paying for everything.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jul 5, 2020)

Or a tugboat.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 5, 2020)

_01 said:


> Occam's razor. If you see a spoiled brat on Twitter 24/7 who does nothing but masturbate to animals and play video games, simplest explanation is mommy and daddy paying for everything.



Seems likely, it also fills in the blanks as to why her politics are so American centric and never really discuss' irish politics.  She's ultimatly living in  bubble and doesnt really have to engage with anything relavent to the reality of his world, just internet bullshit, which is fundemently American.



Kosher Salt said:


> Or a tugboat.



Irish Dole is 1k and patron is about £250 per month, it's unlikely we'd see the sort of lifestyle where you can piss money away on fursuits, art and vidya.


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Casey got called out by this fairly popular Twitter account. This one is regarding his obviously fake Bloodborne PC "leak." As an aside, if you're willing to spout industry "secrets," real or no, at the drop of the hat, then any company has a reason to never trust you with any information from within the industry. I don't buy that Casey has any connections, so this whole scenario just serves as further confirmation that he has zero no idea how industries work, let alone game development.









Looking at Casey's response, it appears he tried to back-pedal and saying he based it on a rumor gone wild, which heavily contradicts his previous claim that he got it from an insider from Sony itself.



People are also making fun of his horrific fursona. It's amazing how Casey still believes his orbiters when any time he steps outside of his circle, people react with disgust to it.

       

Speaking of which:


----------



## Positron (Jul 16, 2020)

He somehow has more money to commission new "art":


----------



## Water-T (Jul 16, 2020)

_01 said:


>



LOL. Casey is such a dumbass, and anyone who believed him is as well. Why would Sony announce a PC port at a PS5 event? After Sony dumped a ton of cash to make it a PS4 exclusive, why would they let it get ported to PC?

What a fucking re.tarded tryhard.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jul 16, 2020)

Positron said:


> He somehow has more money to commission new "art":


Deus Ex: Human Revolution will never be the same after this.



Positron said:


>


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Positron said:


> View attachment 1451645
> 
> He somehow has more money to commission new "art":
> View attachment 1451649
> ...


It's genuinely stunning how no artist is capable of making that fursona look anything better than revolting. It's almost like a curse.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 1, 2020)

_01 said:


> It's genuinely stunning how no artist is capable of making that fursona look anything better than revolting. It's almost like a curse.


 it makes sense sloths arnt exactly the most aesthetic or iconic of animals, most of their charm comes from us finding their sleepy relaxed manner likable, combined with fact casey looks like chewed ham Irl and a comparative lack of experiance vs say drawing wolves and it's unsurprising it'd be hard to do a cool looking anthro sloth.

I mean how hard is it draw a cool wolfman?


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 2, 2020)

The Sloth has locked his account. Reason: He's getting "harassed and dogpiled" by lolicons: 



			https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1290034531534168065
		

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1290023828203036672 

This likely stems from this Tweet: 



			https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1289979373202751489
		


(Note that this Tweet hasn't been ratio'd) Reality is that some people seem mad at him because he name-dropped the artist, who has also locked his account: 

https://twitter.com/EinDoesArt 

Proof that he's worked with the sloth: https://ko-fi.com/eindoesart (Archive)


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 2, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> The Sloth has locked his account. Reason: He's getting "harassed and dogpiled" by lolicons:
> View attachment 1491277View attachment 1491279
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a classic tactic for leftoid twitter. If they make a bad tweet they’ll always either tweet about “muh mentions” or lock their account. He’ll unlock soon enough, they always do.


----------



## ManaCure (Aug 2, 2020)

From what I understand of the recent drama he called out some tiny artist who had drawn his fursona in the past who apparently said “I don’t  think drawings are the same level bad as raping children so I don’t call them cp” but he also didn’t provide any proof the person even said that and it was just a really weird virtue signalling attempt. 

It really read to me like he wanted to make a really obvious show he isn’t a pedo using this weird flimsy situation as an excuse to not be too suspicious about it. I wonder how much loli art he has stashed.


----------



## Cool Spot (Aug 3, 2020)

It's so fucking easy to make fun of the fursona but goddamn you really had to pick one of the downsiest looking ones. Whenever you see the damn thing's mug you know you're in for reading some of the dumbest shit on Twitter.


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 3, 2020)

The lolicon, Just Ein has now unlocked his account: 


https://twitter.com/EinDoesArt/status/1290110189023059968 (Archive) 

Despite the lolicon being a smaller account, saying the sloth is in the right, and him not even getting that much backlash in the first place, the sloth still has his account locked.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Aug 3, 2020)

So he cucked out? How lame.


----------



## Boku no Pico de Gallo (Aug 3, 2020)

SheerHeartAttack said:


> So he cucked out? How lame.



He was a nobody being targeted by an account with a huge amount of sway in his toxic gay community, it's almost hard to blame him. Imagine being an artist commissioned by the chungus sloth, not only do you not get paid enough to draw something that hideous, you have to be on your best behavior forever after, or you risk getting called out for wrongthink.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 4, 2020)

He’s not wrong though. Be clear loli and shota stuff is sick but it’s not the same as real child porn or raping kid. Casey just wanted to stir up drama and be seen as holier than thou and clearly not a pedophile no seriously don’t open that folder labeled little girls.


----------



## ManaCure (Aug 5, 2020)

Honestly eins whole apology is weasel wordy. What in particular is he even saying? It’s all just “I didn’t renounce my position on this issue clear enough” I still don’t even know what he’s renouncing. “Casey was disappointed in me for wrong think, I’m not a pedo” when apparently all that was said is “underage drawings and child rape are not the same thing” which like...isn’t wrong? I block loli artists on sight but I’m not reporting them to the fbi to clog up the efforts of people who try and help actual children. But a lot of these people probably do and give each other butt pats for it, all while probably saving it all to a folder for “evidence”.


----------



## Gun Safety (Aug 11, 2020)

Someone with literally no one else going on in their life stirring up needless conflict, imagine my shock! Anyways, I seriously don't get the appeal of people like this to normal people. Never accomplished anything outside of video games, they don't offer any new opinions or ideas (only critiquing other people), and they have an ugly fursona. I just cannot fathom why he seems to be so popular. 

Also noticed that a lot of troons online tend to refer to themselves as 'moms' or 'aunts' (and 'women'). What's the deal with that?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Aug 12, 2020)

Gun Safety said:


> Also noticed that a lot of troons online tend to refer to themselves as 'moms' or 'aunts' (and 'women'). What's the deal with that?


That's in relation to their "chosen family", the circle of troons they regularly interact with. "Mom" and "aunt" usually refer to the minors they groomed themselves and helped others to groom. respectively. See also: "hatching an egg".


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> That's in relation to their "chosen family", the circle of troons they regularly interact with. "Mom" and "aunt" usually refer to the minors they groomed themselves and helped others to groom. respectively. See also: "hatching an egg".



You can totally tell you're not dealing with predatory fetishist pedophiles when they literally have argot for converting children into them and call themselves "mom."


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 21, 2020)

Casey has decided to transition from an ugly sloth to an ugly cow: 

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1296972022204059648 (Archive)


----------



## Marche (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Casey has decided to transition from an ugly sloth to an ugly cow:
> View attachment 1537875
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1296972022204059648 (Archive)


I notice the cow has no udders.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Aug 25, 2020)

Marche said:


> I notice the cow has no udders.


I bet it has four dicks instead. 'cause Casey is a degenerate.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 25, 2020)

Marche said:


> I notice the cow has no udders.



 Having udders would imply it contributes on some level.


----------



## 0 2 (Aug 25, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Casey has decided to transition from an ugly sloth to an ugly cow:
> View attachment 1537875
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1296972022204059648 (Archive)


It certainly looks greasy enough to be Casey.


----------



## SssneakySssnek (Aug 28, 2020)

Are you sure the nightmare and reality pictures aren't backwards in the OP? I was really confused


----------



## Cool Spot (Aug 28, 2020)

God I don't trust anyone who calls themselves a "______ mom" online.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool Spot said:


> God I don't trust anyone who calls themselves a "______ mom" online.




I think it's something they appropriated from the lgbt community, being kicked out the house by mom and dad a lot of younger lgbt people gravitated toward older figures who provided support via the house system.  To my knowledgue Casey probably hasnt provided any irl support for lgbt people outside of charity donations and tweets so it's probably an ego thing for her.


----------



## Cool Spot (Aug 29, 2020)

It just makes me think of the self-proclaimed "fandom moms" who think they're hot shit for being 40 and a LiveJournal refugee also creep on children.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 31, 2020)

Cool Spot said:


> It just makes me think of the self-proclaimed "fandom moms" who think they're hot shit for being 40 and a LiveJournal refugee also creep on children.



You remember how when you were a teenager there was always that 24 year old guy who bought booze and shit and at the time this seemed cool but how it got more and more pathetic the more you actually thought about it?


----------



## kaien (Aug 31, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You remember how when you were a teenager there was always that 24 year old guy who bought booze and shit and at the time this seemed cool but how it got more and more pathetic the more you actually thought about it?


Matthew McConaughey's character in Dazed and Confused: "I get older, they stay the same age." When you're younger that line is funny. When you're an adult, it's really not.

When I was a youngster in fandom circles I met a lot of these types, and there was a turning point I reached when I realized I didn't want to be them.


----------



## mickey339 (Sep 5, 2020)

This site has general information about gender dysphoria treatment in Ireland and a option for searching for specific institutions:





						Introduction - HSE.ie
					






					www.hse.ie
				








						Find Your Local Health Service - HSE.ie
					

Find health services on a map, in your local area, find a GP, pharmacy, hospital, health centre or nursing home




					www.hse.ie
				




TENI (Trans Equality Network Ireland) has a map for providers of medical trans healthcare specifically


			https://www.teni.ie/resources/healthcare-support/
		

According to this there are only two providers of medical trans healthcare in Ireland.

Dr. Colm Costigan in Dublin





Workplace:








						Beacon Hospital Dublin - Private Hospital, Emergency Department, HealthCheck
					

Beacon Hospital - Private Hospital Dublin Emergency Department providing Health Check, Health Screening and Executive Screening



					www.beaconhospital.ie
				







General Information:


			https://www.irelandstats.com/doctor/doctor-daniel-colm-costigan-dublin-13/
		









And Dr. Marcia Bell in (wait for it) Galway:




Workplace:





						Bell, Dr. Marcia | Galway Clinic
					






					www.galwayclinic.com
				







General information:


			Doctor Marcia Joyce Bell Galway
		








researchgate:








						Marcia Bell
					

Marcia BELL, Consultant Endocrinologist of Galway University Hospitals, Gaillimh (GUH) | Read 80 publications | Contact Marcia BELL




					www.researchgate.net
				





If you want feminizing hormone therapy in Ireland I guess you have to affiliate yourself with either of these two people. Both of them were treating endocrine systems when he began therapy, although Costigan specializes in children (which begs the question about Casey's age). 
According to his reddit he was (probably) already living in Dublin when he began hormone therapy but it bugs me that the only other trans doctor in Ireland was in his home town by pure coincidence.


On the TENI website you also find a map of trans psychotherapists





Non-medical counselling group for LGBTI


			https://goshh.ie/lgbtq/
		


Providers of general hormone therapy (non-trans)








						Hormone Treatment Ireland • Compare Prices & Check Reviews
					

Hormone Treatment prices from €100 - Enquire for a fast quote. Free consultation. Choose from 23 Hormone Treatment Clinics in Ireland with 46 verified patient reviews ★ find the best one for you. Customer Service Award Winners 2019.




					www.whatclinic.com


----------



## Xerxes IX (Sep 5, 2020)

kaien said:


> Matthew McConaughey's character in Dazed and Confused: "I get older, they stay the same age." When you're younger that line is funny. When you're an adult, it's really not.
> 
> When I was a youngster in fandom circles I met a lot of these types, and there was a turning point I reached when I realized I didn't want to be them.


There's the new wave of leftist troons in fandom who think they're absolutely not those "fandom moms" because they're opposed to behavior like that. (And I'd assume Casey is along the lines of one of those)

They're wrong. Sure they may not outright pedos, but they convince kids the only way to be happy is to cut off your dick and constantly screech about communism and identity politics.


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 15, 2020)

Casey's fursona consistently disgusting random people who stumble across it will never stop being funny.


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 15, 2020)

It's funny when you see people on Twitter referring to 'the ugly sloth woman' because there's no one else they would be talking about.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 17, 2020)

might help if you logged off twitter since the terf movement is about 10-20 cat ladies and is largely irrelivant.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 17, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> View attachment 1602823
> 
> might help if you logged off twitter since the terf movement is about 10-20 cat ladies and is largely irrelivant.


Cow Crossover!


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 18, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> Cow Crossover!



Casey's the nick fury of lolcows, she's in everyone else's threads.

She may be getting ready for a mega thread directed by josh whedon to defeat Null and jk rowling. I think it's called the transtrenders: age of ultroon.


----------



## Positron (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Cool Spot (Oct 20, 2020)

Cross-posting from the Bird thread.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 16, 2020)

Happy Trans Awareness Week! 



https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1328300451318657024 (Archive)


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 16, 2020)

Isnt the point of the awareness weeks to go to war with opposition?  Various pride/awareness are specifically for pushing back against those who'd have you under your boot, they're not supposed to be some sort of tacky event where you pat yourself on the back for whatever reason.

Also for the record I'd like to state my dislike of Casey has nothing to do with her being trans, I just hate her one human being to another.


----------



## Water-T (Nov 16, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Isnt the point of the awareness weeks to go to war with opposition? Various pride/awareness are specifically for pushing back against those who'd have you under your boot, they're not supposed to be some sort of tacky event where you pat yourself on the back for whatever reason.


I guess Casey missed the part where black and gay people got the rights they wanted by fighting and pushing back, and not by crying about how haaaaard they have it sitting in comfort at home.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 19, 2020)

Casey finds the term "TRA" offensive:



https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1329516186741198850 (Archive) 

He's just looking for things to be offended by at this point. From Casey's point of view shouldn't advocating for troon shit be a good thing? People use ANTIFA, Furry, and commie in a similar manner and I doubt he would start claiming that they're insults based on people using them as an insult.


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 19, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Casey finds the term "TRA" offensive:
> View attachment 1738070
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1329516186741198850 (Archive)
> 
> He's just looking for things to be offended by at this point. From Casey's point of view shouldn't advocating for troon shit be a good thing? People use ANTIFA, Furry, and commie in a similar manner and I doubt he would start claiming that they're insults based on people using them as an insult.


Arguing that an abbreviation is a microaggression because it is spelled similarly to a word you don't like is so unbelievably dumb that I am now considerably more stupid just from reading it.


----------



## Cool Spot (Nov 22, 2020)

Yeah, these people like Casey can write just about anything on Twitter and get a horde of idiots to agree with them.


----------



## White Devil (Nov 22, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Happy Trans Awareness Week!
> View attachment 1732116
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1328300451318657024 (Archive)


Can't really attack your humanity if you don't have any you fucking troon furry.


----------



## Next Task (Nov 22, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Casey finds the term "TRA" offensive:
> View attachment 1738070
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1329516186741198850 (Archive)
> 
> He's just looking for things to be offended by at this point. From Casey's point of view shouldn't advocating for troon shit be a good thing? People use ANTIFA, Furry, and commie in a similar manner and I doubt he would start claiming that they're insults based on people using them as an insult.


SJWs believe that everything can be an insult - until it comes time for people to complain about terms like 'TERF' and 'cis'. Then all of a sudden words are simply descriptors again. 

And bullshit to all trans people not being TRAs. If even Yaniv can uncritically be referred to as a TRA, all troons can. They never fucking shut up about it anyway.


----------



## Positron (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Cool Spot (Nov 24, 2020)

That is exceptionally retarded. Especially with Movieblob RTing it lol.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 26, 2020)

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1332026854874681344 (Archive) 

For a guy who hates spending time on "transphobic ghouls", he sure likes to waste time whining about twansphobia/ twansphobes.


----------



## Marche (Nov 29, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> View attachment 1750568
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1332026854874681344 (Archive)
> 
> For a guy who hates spending time on "transphobic ghouls", he sure likes to waste time whining about twansphobia/ twansphobes.


Casey has kinda fell off the radar in popularity lately, like I hardly ever see them outside the general orbiting of Jim sterling. 
Must suck watching all your non tranny comrads become more successful while your biggest interaction is moviebob.

But hey at least we got Bloodborne for the pc right?


----------



## Positron (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## hot hot leg (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## 0 2 (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm noticing trans cows being more and more open to outright begging these days.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 20, 2020)

0 1 said:


> I'm noticing trans cows being more and more open to outright begging these days.



Pretty much everyone is tightening their belts, the obvious first choice is charity and the first obvious choice in charity is hipster wellfare, I'm also guessing mommy and daddy are closing the wallet as well


----------



## Water-T (Dec 20, 2020)

0 1 said:


> I'm noticing trans cows being more and more open to outright begging these days.


Gosh - who knew that spending thousands of dollars on fursuits and video games instead of saving that money would have consequences?


----------



## Neko GF (Jan 9, 2021)

>Drumpf perma'd 
>Thousands of rightwingers banned 
>Guys like the Qautering banned 

Still not good enough for Casey: 

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1347930834788089856 (Archive)


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 9, 2021)

It's nice to see she's aware of the warning signs that twitter will turn on her and her 'mates' but keeps on driving over that cliff.


----------



## Neko GF (Mar 3, 2021)

He's now attempting to attention whore by claiming that he's getting "flooded" by Quatering fanboys: 

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1367144957237202951 (Archive) 
https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1367152150967631872 (Archive)


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 3, 2021)

>You can't just say " I don't condone harassment" to deflect blame

I learned it from watching you DAD.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 3, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> He's now attempting to attention whore by claiming that he's getting "flooded" by Quatering fanboys:
> View attachment 1966238View attachment 1966239
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1367144957237202951 (Archive)
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1367152150967631872 (Archive)


The Quarter Pounder _has actual fans_? What the fuck?
Aside from that, is this Casey's Mundane Matt Moment, trying to (re-)gain relevance by claiming harassment?


----------



## Boku no Pico de Gallo (Mar 12, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> He's now attempting to attention whore by claiming that he's getting "flooded" by Quatering fanboys:
> View attachment 1966238View attachment 1966239
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1367144957237202951 (Archive)
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1367152150967631872 (Archive)


Remember when he cancelled a small artist with around 200 followers who drew his nasty fursona, because he also drew some gross hentai or whatever? Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Positron (Mar 16, 2021)

Rare trans-related content amid a sea of video-game bullshit:


"Comrades":


He is now a Steam Curator (whatever that means)






Some fursona drawings:

This drawing is by this non-binary.


This one is by a he/they.


A they-them.

The following by a BLMer:



I've asked this question many time in as many threads: how do people on welfare afford so many expensive toys?



Are these Warhammer?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 16, 2021)

Positron said:


> Are these Warhammer?



Yes, Warhammer 40k. 


The first one looks like it's from the second set - Ł63,14 and I couldn't find the second one in any of the three. It's a standalone fig that costs Ł18 by itself.
Archives: Amazon.co.uk search for all this GW plastic crap / second set from the above image / the standalone figure


----------



## Water-T (Mar 17, 2021)

Positron said:


> I've asked this question many time in as many threads: how do people on welfare afford so many expensive toys?


e-begging

"gibs me free money in exchange for jack shit simply for being an ugly dude in a dress"


----------



## hot hot leg (Mar 21, 2021)

Positron said:


> "Comrades":



"If I ever get rich, I'm gonna build shelter for people! Anyway, back to buying useless junk."


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Apr 12, 2021)

Brace yourselves,dilation is cumming


			https://twitter.com/jimsterling/status/1381566612386549764?s=21
		

https://archive.md/XkAcK


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 29, 2021)

Why would anyone give a single shit about Casey's opinions on video games? Z list twitch streamer whose video's fucking suck.

anyone else noticed how many of the twitter 'socialists' are avid consoomers of overpriced corporate produced shit to the point they publicly revel in it? and that's before we go into how much money Casey pisses up the wall on wank fursona art.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 29, 2021)

Emperor Julian said:


> anyone else noticed how many of the twitter 'socialists' are avid consoomers of overpriced corporate produced shit to the point they publicly revel in it?


Communism means free money duh.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 29, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> Communism means free money duh.


As a hard line Socialist it actually makes me smile that the Caseys of the world would be completely irrelevant because if they got what they want because if the hyper neo-liberal consumerist culture is dead they'd have to get a real job instead of twitch streaming and mooching of others. Effectively they're arguing for a system where a video game streamer would never be a viable option.
And if I'm completely wrong about everything then it's off to the Gulag for them so either way I win.

EDIT-it'd be even funnier in an anarchy when Casey has to interact with the actual people in her geographical area rather than her dumb internet clique.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Apr 29, 2021)

Emperor Julian said:


> As a hard line Socialist it actually makes me smile that the Caseys of the world would be completely irrelevant because if they got what they want because if the hyper neo-liberal consumerist culture is dead they'd have to get a real job instead of twitch streaming and mooching of others. Effectively they're arguing for a system where a video game streamer would never be a viable option.
> And if I'm completely wrong about everything then it's off to the Gulag for them so either way I win.
> 
> EDIT-it'd be even funnier in an anarchy when Casey has to interact with the actual people in her geographical area rather than her dumb internet clique.


Despite having an intense dislike for commies, I was all along with you until >her.
All I want is these fake commies getting their wish and having a proper red dictatorship declared upon them


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 29, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Despite having an intense dislike for commies, I was all along with you until >her.


_Ehhhh_ I'm habitually polite even when I'm being a complete prick and Casies trans identity is incidental to her/his/whatevers lolcow status. Casie from what I recall looks like a girl in person....albeit a fuck ugly one, what's interesting about her lolcow status comes from the weird way s/he's connected to all the other cows, the asinine sjw antics and the nightmarish fursona shit. I tend to give cows their preferred gender pronouns if it isn't too absurd unless I think they're full of shit.
Personally what interests me about Casey's transgender stats  is if Jim sterling's retarded antics come from Casey's influence. If that goes as deep as I think I have to wonder about Caseys diagnosis being legit.


----------



## Neko GF (May 1, 2021)

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1388562695285350404 (Archive)

>Goblinization failed to happen 
 

I have no idea what he's talking about, as shown in the picture above, Casey is clearly a Goblin.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 1, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> View attachment 2134897
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1388562695285350404 (Archive)
> 
> >Goblinization failed to happen
> ...




It's a referance to shadowrun, todays the day a large number of people turned into orcs or goblins in setting. Casey would have been dispointed when the other orcs didnt want to hang around a complete prick.


----------



## Water-T (May 1, 2021)

Emperor Julian said:


> Why would anyone give a single shit about Casey's opinions on video games? Z list twitch streamer whose video's fucking suck.


Because Jim is a troon and Casey is a troon. The troon ouroboros must be fed.


----------



## 0 2 (May 2, 2021)

I can't find the archive on this.


----------



## Tealeaf (Jun 19, 2021)

Deprived of their autism simulators because the game's main developer is based.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 19, 2021)

Tealeaf said:


> View attachment 2276368
> 
> Deprived of their autism simulators because the game's main developer is based.


Don't worry Casey, I'm sure the developers of Life is Strange would love to have you play their game instead.  It's more suitable to your level, anyway.


----------



## Positron (Jul 5, 2021)

Yaniv can sympathize.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 5, 2021)

Positron said:


> View attachment 2318178
> Yaniv can sympathize.


So wait, is like vampires or whatever where they can't cross running water?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jul 5, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> So wait, is like vampires or whatever where they can't cross running water?


No, the degenerate posting his degeneracy all over the internet is afraid of being clocked for the failed man he is and being beaten up for jerking off the women's changing room.


----------



## Positron (Jul 5, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> So wait, is like vampires or whatever where they can't cross running water?


Unless there are used tampons on the other side.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 5, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> No, the degenerate posting his degeneracy all over the internet is afraid of being clocked for the failed man he is and being beaten up for jerking off the women's changing room.


Maybe that's it, I don't yell online about this shit all day and I haven't had a single problem jerking off in the women's changing room.


----------



## Sonichu-choo trainwreck (Jul 5, 2021)

Positron said:


> Unless there are used tampons on the other side.


witches


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 13, 2021)

Positron said:


> View attachment 2318178
> Yaniv can sympathize.



 I mean swimming pools make sense and I can see the issue but with the gym you just get changed at home. I actually prefer it, since it avoids the low key awkwardness of other peoples genitals and vague sense of vulnrability from showering around strangers.
 Thinking on it my local swimming pools changing rooms are unisex as well.


----------



## Hewwo Kitty (Jul 13, 2021)

I have read this thread and I still can't tell if Casey is an ugly male or an unfortunate female.


----------



## Wintersun (Jul 13, 2021)

Hewwo Kitty said:


> I have read this thread and I still can't tell if Casey is an ugly male or an unfortunate female.


No actual women make trans politics their sole defining feature. This is definitely an AGP.


----------



## Positron (Jul 13, 2021)

Wintersun said:


> No actual women make trans politics their sole defining feature. This is definitely an AGP.


Ahem: Susie Green and Amanda Jette Knox.

Two stronger pointers to him being a man is his video game obsession, and his furryism.


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 9, 2021)

Casey locked his account: 



			https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1424534628673757184


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 10, 2021)

To be fair casey's 'friends' (aka online parasocial relationships)  are every person on the farms so I can see how that would be disheartening.


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 10, 2021)

Cow Crossover with Philosophy Tube: 


https://twitter.com/theymerSophie/status/1424927595834093614 (Archive)

Another connection to another cow.


----------



## hot hot leg (Aug 12, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Casey locked his account:
> View attachment 2428761
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1424534628673757184





Being fat is suffering.


----------



## Water-T (Aug 12, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Casey locked his account:
> View attachment 2428761
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1424534628673757184


41% when?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 12, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Cow Crossover with Philosophy Tube:
> View attachment 2430504
> https://twitter.com/theymerSophie/status/1424927595834093614 (Archive)
> 
> Another connection to another cow.


Thats not an achievement Casey I saw it coming a mile off-it was fucking obvious









He was as well have written "i want to be contrapoints on all his forehead."


----------



## broadrod31 (Aug 12, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Cow Crossover with Philosophy Tube:
> View attachment 2430504
> https://twitter.com/theymerSophie/status/1424927595834093614 (Archive)
> 
> Another connection to another cow.


Oh, lord. They're still doing those faggy "appreciation thread"'s?


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 13, 2021)

Our favorite (male) hobgoblin got nominated for an obscure female game award.

https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1437485417289375749 (Archive)


----------



## Next Task (Sep 19, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Our favorite (male) hobgoblin got nominated for an obscure female game award.
> View attachment 2533257
> https://twitter.com/CaseyExplosion/status/1437485417289375749 (Archive)


The list of its fellow nominees is long and uninformative. The whole thing, in fact, seems like the modern equivalent of the old, 'We publish a book of Very Important People, and if you send us your bio and $900 you will receive a copy with your name in it!' grift. 

So, somehow I suspect the nomination process could have been as simple as him finding out it existed and then nominating himself. The troon circlejerk means that it's more likely that some other defective did it for him, but I like my version better, and it has just as much evidence behind it.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Sep 19, 2021)

I"ve posted on her thread but Amy Dyess, the delusional ex-TERF has turned on Casey, one of the few troons left who interacted with her. 

This is the only thing that I could find.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 19, 2021)

What "debate?" Whether to use a rope or pills?


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Sep 19, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> What "debate?" Whether to use a rope or pills?


No, that's a euphemism for "ideological purity struggle sessions".


----------



## Punitive Castration (Sep 20, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> No, that's a euphemism for "ideological purity struggle sessions".


I'm sure it wasn't something like "genital preferences" or "is every NB gay" since those are old purity tests, but probably Casey failed some newer, fresher purity test and then said excused himself by saying he's been too focused on games, or Dyess skewered him for paying more attention to whether video game titty is misogyny and not enough to struggling over the age of consent for HRT or something.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Sep 20, 2021)

brainlent said:


> I'm sure it wasn't something like "genital preferences" or "is every NB gay" since those are old purity tests, but probably Casey failed some newer, fresher purity test and then said excused himself by saying he's been too focused on games, or Dyess skewered him for paying more attention to whether video game titty is misogyny and not enough to struggling over the age of consent for HRT or something.


Dyess is a Cluster B nutjob who burnt all her bridges, some of them several times. She's been waging her extremely autistic war against the "TERFs of England" then decided "TERFs actually don't exist, they were actually GCs (gender criticals) all along!". These days she's sperging hard at UK faggot retard "news site" Pink News because they didn't publish her insanity-fueled ramblings. As for debate in general, I'm certain some topics come up again and again, like troon athletes with the explosive debut of MTF MMA fighter Alana McLaughlin - formerly a US special forces operator.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 20, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Dyess is a Cluster B nutjob who burnt all her bridges, some of them several times. She's been waging her extremely autistic war against the "TERFs of England" then decided "TERFs actually don't exist, they were actually GCs (gender criticals) all along!". These days she's sperging hard at UK faggot retard "news site" Pink News because they didn't publish her insanity-fueled ramblings. As for debate in general, I'm certain some topics come up again and again, like troon athletes with the explosive debut of MTF MMA fighter Alana McLaughlin - formerly a US special forces operator.
> 
> View attachment 2553600


So I'm just making sure I understand this correctly.

The dude who injured a woman by shattering her skull in an MMA fight now trains other men to beat women senseless professionally.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Sep 21, 2021)

Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth said:


> So I'm just making sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> The dude who injured a woman by shattering her skull in an MMA fight now trains other men to beat women senseless professionally.


Yes, indeed, that's the case. And some people are celebrating.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## 0 2 (Oct 10, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 2614552


I wouldn't call myself a bigot, but I am transphobic in the sense that pictures of you terrify me irrationally.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 2614552


Troonery is white supremacy.  As Chappelle said, LGBT are minorities until they need to be white.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 15, 2021)

0 1 said:


> I wouldn't call myself a bigot, but I am transphobic in the sense that pictures of you terrify me irrationally.


Fearing troons is very, very rational. They're unhinged nutjobs.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 21, 2021)

lmao can't even cancel it


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 21, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 2644799
> 
> lmao can't even cancel it


Wow, you're not going to watch Netflix for an entire day! That's amazing.

You know, except I don't even care about the Netflix walkout and I both don't have a Netflix account and pirate all their shows anyway. But good to hear you're somehow doing less to protest than a person you think is your moral inferior.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 22, 2021)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 2644799
> 
> lmao can't even cancel it


lol nice job saving netflix bandwidth money, they can use that to sponsor more tranny genocide propaganda, thanks!


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Oct 22, 2021)

Marvin said:


> lol nice job saving netflix bandwidth money, they can use that to sponsor more tranny genocide propaganda, thanks!


I wish they really did that.


----------



## Water-T (Oct 22, 2021)

LOLOL. There are so many actual shitty things in this world worth protesting, yet these troons act like Dave Chapelle is telling people to go and start a Tranny Holocaust. All he said is that he's ok if you want to chop your cock off and wear a dress, but he's also not going to believe you're magically a woman now. Civil disagreement =/= GO MURDER ALL THE TRANNIES!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 22, 2021)

0 1 said:


> Wow, you're not going to watch Netflix for an entire day! That's amazing.
> 
> You know, except I don't even care about the Netflix walkout and I both don't have a Netflix account and pirate all their shows anyway. But good to hear you're somehow doing less to protest than a person you think is your moral inferior.


I share an account with someone, I can't imagine actually paying for Netflix.


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2021)

Lesbian porn star Lily Cade wants to kill trannies.  Who doesn't?









A bunch of jobless, video-game addicted, shemale parasites complain about how tired they are:


People think LGBTs are sexual predators because they aren't educated when young:


Texas banned abortion; males most affected:


General bellyaching.  He can't get things done because he is a lazy fuck:





And of course he keeps wasting money on video games and plastic crap:
 

Newly commissioned "art":


An old piece:


----------



## Water-T (Nov 5, 2021)

Positron said:


> A bunch of jobless, video-game addicted, shemale parasites complain about how tired they are:


OH NO! DAVE CHAPPELLE ISN'T USING THEIR "CORRECT" PRONOUNS! A WHACKED OUT PORN STAR DOESN'T LIKE THEM! THE WORLD IS ENDING! IT'S AFFECTING THEIR ABILITY TO PLAY VIDEO GAMES! THE HORROR!

God, I wish I could see the faces of all the black people and Jews who look at all these trannies acting like they're undergoing an actual struggle.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 23, 2021)

The NFT bros will no longer be able to see Casey's generic twitter troon/ furry tweets:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Neko GF (Mar 13, 2022)

It's been a while since we've heard from Casey. Let's see what he's been up to- 

Tweet | Archive
Tweet | Archive

Add Casey to the list of Cows kissed by rona.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 13, 2022)

Why is casey bothered about not smelling the dog  I mean I love dogs but they fucking stink at the best of times.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 13, 2022)

Emperor Julian said:


> Why is casey bothered about not smelling the dog  I mean I love dogs but they fucking stink at the best of times.


Dude what the fuck are you blind or dumb? He's a tranny and a furry. That should tell you more than enough about his interests and priorities.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Mar 13, 2022)

Personally I think it's less the dog and more the dog's farts. Doubly so when you consider this self important idiot loves the smell of his own.


----------



## Neko GF (Mar 24, 2022)

Can we go one day without being flooded troon deviancy & lunacy?

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Water-T (Mar 24, 2022)

Neko GF said:


> Can we go one day without being flooded troon deviancy & lunacy?
> View attachment 3103908
> Tweet | Archive


I know, right? Like, let these people go to women's lockers with their girldicks hanging out! To stop them from doing so is LITERAL MURDER!


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 24, 2022)

Neko GF said:


> Can we go one day without being flooded troon deviancy & lunacy?
> View attachment 3103908
> Tweet | Archive




The solution is simple-log off.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 24, 2022)

Emperor Julian said:


> The solution is simple-log off.


As much as troons love to post about swinging their shenises all over women's restrooms most of them are terminally online and therefore can't log off.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 1, 2022)

Trans people are actively gatekept from employment, that's why they have to spend all day on Twitter (Jake RT'd this):


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 2, 2022)

Cow crossover with Jim Sterling last week


----------

